# High School Archery Raffle



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Okay I will try to keep this short!

I am the principal at Dunseith High School and last year we started the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP) as part of our P.E. curriculum. The NDGF Dept. also sponsored the first State High School Tournament last year, which we competed in and saw great success.

Our High School team consisted of 23 students in grades 7-12; we won the high school division and earned a spot at the National NASP Tournament in Louisville, KY. We scrambled and with the aide of a lot of local people, organizations and the NDBA we managed to acquire the money to attend.

Individually we placed as follows: HS Girls we placed 2nd, 4th, and 5th; 
HS Boys we placed 2nd, 3rd, and 5th; 
MS Boys we placed 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.

This is a great program and I encourage each of you to talk to your local schools and offer to help get this going, the kids love it and enjoy it. You don't have to be a jock to see success in NASP.

So here is my request:

We are hoping to again qualify for National's next year and if we do this we need to do major fund raisers so we have started our first one.

A raffle consisting of all archery items: 
1st prize is a Mathews Outback Compound Bow

I am not sure the poundage of the bow, but Mathews is sending along a form that will allow the winner to take it to any Mathew's dealer and exchange the bow for a Mathews Outback set up to fit the winners draw length and desired poundage.

2nd prize is an Ameristep 360 Blind (Mossy Oak Break-up camo), 
3rd prize is a 15' Ladder Stand, 
4th prize is a Plano hard side bow case, 
5th prize is Mossy Oak Camo Hydration Pack.

We are selling tickets for $10.00 each and are selling only 500 tickets. The drawing will be held September 4th, the opener of the 2009 archery season.

If anyone would like to purchase a ticket to help us out, you can do this as follows:

Email me that you want to purchase a ticket or tickets, your name, address and phone # and I will mark you down on the ticket stub(s), when your money arrives I will email you with your ticket number(s). If someone on here wins I will mail your prize to you, shipping costs will be on us!

Please do not request tickets on here, instead email requests to me at [email protected] and I will acknowledge your request with a return email as well as an address to send the money to.

Thanks for reading this and thanks to all who choose to purchase tickets! 
You can read about the tournament in the May ND Outdoors or hear about our team on the game and fish website

Here is a picture of our team in the waiting area of the NASP National Tournament.


----------



## rammsack (Jul 9, 2009)

Man that is awesome... wish they had something like that when i was in high school


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I sent my donation to Pat at Dunseith H.S. a couple of days ago.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, yes it is an a great program. These kids worked hard and did a great job representigng our school.

I hope that others work to bring this into thier schools as well! I need to give the G&F props on this one though, they did a great job on the training and promoting of the NASP program.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

My check was sent early in the week. Get behind this, it's a great program.


----------

